# X Factor 2008, anyone watching?



## florabundance (Oct 26, 2008)

I usually lose interest by the time it comes to the live shows, but this year actually has good contestants! Is anyone else watching?
My favourites are Laura, Austin and Rachel...


----------



## Soph101 (Oct 26, 2008)

Same, I normally get fed up after the auditions,  but it is great this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I am loving Diana the most at the moment....


----------



## florabundance (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soph101* 

 
_ I am loving Diana the most at the moment...._

 
a lot of people are! i just can't get beyond the hand movements though LOL.


----------



## nunu (Oct 26, 2008)

i normally just watch the auditions too but this year i am loving the contestants. My favourites are Diana and Rachel.

I also love Cheryl Cole she always looks soo gorgeous on the show!!


----------



## ilovegreen (Oct 26, 2008)

Laura or Alex to win. I do like Austin too.
This year's artists are sooooooooo much more talented than last year's contestants imo.


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_a lot of people are! i just can't get beyond the hand movements though LOL._

 
Yeah! the damn hand movements! lol but i love her though, love her style and everything - one of my favourites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other favourites are definitely Laura, Ruth and Rachel. I'll be happy if any of those wins.

Oh yh and i forgot Alex....it's gonna be tough this year they're all so amazing!


----------



## Lissa (Oct 26, 2008)

I love X Factor too, I always watch the whole thing every year! My favourites are Austin, Rachel, Alex, Laura and JLS. I'm not too keen on Diana as I find her a bit annoying but that's not to say she doesn't have a gorgeous voice. I agree, the hand movements are off putting lol. Ruth also deserves more credit I think - she has a great voice and her rendition of Purple Rain was just amazing!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Oct 27, 2008)

i dont like laura or diana at all i duno i just don't get it but then again its hard to judge as most artists sound AWFUL live and great on cd (hello girls aloud the other week? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) i think ruth is gorgeous wow. does anyone else think daniel is plain terrible?
bit of useless info but one of the girls out of bad lashes used to work for mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they've gone now though lol


----------



## Miss Lore (Nov 2, 2008)

HOW COULD THEY LET AUSTIN GO!!!!!!!!!!!!

sorry, i had to let that out somewhere... 

im really upset 

humph


----------



## LP_x (Nov 2, 2008)

I always watch it. I have no life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My favourite is Alexandra, and I think JLS should stay until the end as they're the only ones doing something up-tempo!! I think Diana has a gorgeous voice but I can't watch her. I feel uncomfortable with all the face touching and hand movements.

I think Laura and Rachel are overrated!! Rachel out next please because not only is she overrated... she forgets her words and has a pretty rubbish attitude.

Daniel is only getting through on the sympathy votes, and although Eoghan is cute with a cute voice, he's not good enough to win IMO. Same goes for Ruth - I like her, she's just not good enough to win. I didn't like it when she sang Purple Rain. She sounded like she was singing Pot Pourri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Austin was robbed last night. His final song was amazing. Rachel should've gone.

You can see I've thought about this


----------



## florabundance (Nov 2, 2008)

Austin WAS robbed.
His voice is actually quite different from the typical pop idol/x factor guys.

As for Daniel - go away.


----------



## nunu (Nov 2, 2008)

I know that what i am about to say doesn't have anything to do with this thread but i just wanted to ask if you guys have seen the audition of Ant and Seb, i thought Ant had a good voice and he could've gone through, too bad Seb's preformance ruined it for him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, Rachel "holistic vocalist" kind of freaked me out.

Back to the subject..


----------



## LP_x (Nov 2, 2008)

Are those the guys that sung Mysterious Girl?? I agree, the 'rapper' ruined it for the other guy. And the holistic girl frightened the shit out of me!


----------



## nunu (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LP_x* 

 
_Are those the guys that sung Mysterious Girl?? I agree, the 'rapper' ruined it for the other guy. And the holistic girl frightened the shit out of me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YES, they are the ones!!! Ant and Seb or dare i say what Simon called them, "Ant and Deaf"

Did you watch it when they were waiting for the judges to leave and Ant started singing to Simon but he just walked away?


----------



## florabundance (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I know that what i am about to say doesn't have anything to do with this thread but i just wanted to ask if you guys have seen the audition of Ant and Seb, i thought Ant had a good voice and he could've gone through, too bad Seb's preformance ruined it for him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
omg i thought that too! i was ashamed to admit until now haha


----------



## nunu (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_omg i thought that too! i was ashamed to admit until now haha_

 
hehehehehe, there's nothing to be ashamed off


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm so mad they voted Austin out....wth is the old guy still doing in there?! I'm sorry but imo Austin is much more X-factor quality than the old guy (i don't even know his name lol). 

As for favourites, i really like all of them, it's hard to choose only one..


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LP_x* 

 
_I always watch it. I have no life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My favourite is Alexandra, and I think JLS should stay until the end as they're the only ones doing something up-tempo!! I think Diana has a gorgeous voice but I can't watch her. I feel uncomfortable with all the face touching and hand movements.

I think Laura and Rachel are overrated!! Rachel out next please because not only is she overrated... she forgets her words and has a pretty rubbish attitude.

Daniel is only getting through on the sympathy votes, and although Eoghan is cute with a cute voice, he's not good enough to win IMO. Same goes for Ruth - I like her, she's just not good enough to win. I didn't like it when she sang Purple Rain. She sounded like she was singing Pot Pourri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Austin was robbed last night. His final song was amazing. Rachel should've gone.

*You can see I've thought about this*



_

 
Yeah, that came through lol

I agree with you that Daniel (that's his name lol) is only getting through on sympathy votes, which is really unfair on the other contestants. Poor Austin, he had quite a chance of winning the X-factor but he was robbed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yeah, Eoghan's cute but nowhere near good enough for X-factor.
I disagree about Ruth though, i think she's amazing!


----------



## florabundance (Nov 9, 2008)

Laura went home???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Why are all the best singers getting eliminated?
They should just stick to the original pop idol/american idol format of the show - all this stupid mentors business makes it more about the judges than the contestants. And they all vote tactically, so what's the point.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Nov 9, 2008)

rachel nd daniel are definately the worst 2 left in the competition yet im kinda glad laura went i jst cant stand her voice! like when she was in the sing off when she started its just this big OTT warble... not loving it AT all

diana was ill but i think its unfair that she just automatically gets to go through to next week :| her voice i think is quite similar to lauras so she could of easily been out aswell.

anyone watch the xtra factor after the results? it showed that diana was out on bonfire night with the rest of them shouting and screaming hmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bit odd i think

i think the theme nights are daft cos a lot of them just wont suit say like a mariah song cos u automatically compare it to mariah and they sound so much better when they get to pick their own genre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mariah carey was also v odd she just seems so FAKE which is no suprise lol

just watchin a bit ive missed and the diana bit showed her in bed with a full face of makeup erm if im properly ill the last thing i wanna do is put make up on :|

nd as much as i like cheryl she was talkin rubbish when she said she has flu.. erm no u dont lol u dont even have a cold :|

i like JLS, ruth, alexandra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i dont think any of them are 'winners'


----------



## LP_x (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_rachel nd daniel are definately the worst 2 left in the competition yet im kinda glad laura went i jst cant stand her voice! like when she was in the sing off when she started its just this big OTT warble... not loving it AT all_

 


I totally agree with everything you wrote there. Rachel is just awful, isn't she?!
 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_anyone watch the xtra factor after the results? it showed that diana was out on bonfire night with the rest of them shouting and screaming hmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




bit odd i think_

 
Yep, I saw that too!! Perhaps if she wasn't out screaming on Bonfire night, she could've sung. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The people in the bottom two always, always sing better - because they've chosen their own songs and genre. Ruth is a rocker at heart and she is amazing when she picks her own song.
Theme weeks are to show the finalists' versatility, which I think is daft because if they win, they're going to stick in their comfort zone and release songs from their genre. Still, it's a bit of fun I guess.

I love love LOVE Alexandra, and as long as I can't see Diana, I like her too


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 9, 2008)

I cannot believe this, Laura's gone home and Daniel's STILL THERE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have anything against him but Austin and especially Laura are waay better than him.. I'm so outraged!


----------



## Miss Lore (Nov 10, 2008)

Ive had it, im boycotting x factor... 


until next week lol. 

but seriously, its getting a bit silly now. Its no longer about the contestants. Daniel should not be there. I do not think that its fair on the others, or him. He is never going to have a proper career out of this, I dont think he will be no 1 or make it to broadway.

 He is taking someones space in my eyes. Hes gonna have a few christmas albums selling for cheap at asda and possibly be representing england for eurovision... thats it. Laura can have a career. Im so angry... grrr

huff huff 

This sympathy voting system is bull. Its robbing great singers (Austin, laura) of their chances and the judges are punks for letting their personal reasons affect their vote (I assume)

I reckon they voted laura out because she's a biiiiig threat. 

*can you tell she was one of my faves lol 

aaaaaaargh!!!!


----------



## Miss Virtue (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok so last Sat was the first time I've watched X-factor this year and even I had to admit that the bottom two were the wrong choices! Diana should have automatically been there and I think Rachel! Her performance was poor!

As for Ricky Gervais aka Daniel, why was he put through at all? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Did anyone notice Cheryl tell Danii to eff off when she went to hug her after Laura was voted off!? That tickled me something rotton! LOL


----------



## Miss Lore (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Virtue* 

 
_ 
As for Ricky Gervais aka Daniel, why was he put through at all? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Did anyone notice Cheryl tell Danii to eff off when she went to hug her after Laura was voted off!? That tickled me something rotton! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMAO, 

I wish i saw that!!! 

ive recorded it on my Virgin media, 

re-wind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i need to see that


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 10, 2008)

im glad other people think daniel shouldnt still be in...x factor is blatenly fixed or else he would have gone ages ago. they keep him in because hes controversal and one of the first things ppl talk about when they discuss x factor.

i cant believe laura went!!!!!!!! and austin!!!! 

i loved rachels rant in the v.t it was so funny! good luck 2 dannii with her haha


----------



## florabundance (Nov 10, 2008)

Rachel's performance WAS poor, but even at her worst, she's vocally better than bloody Daniel and Eggnog or whatever his name is (the boy basically), put together. She just needs to fix up. I think that either she's too aware of how much winning X Factor could help her out, or she really just dislikes Danni lmao.

As for Diana...she was obviously gonna be an epic fail singing Mariah (not saying she's not talented though). 
So I thought it would have been fair to just not vote anyone off this week???

Oh, and does anyone else agree that they're hyping JLS too much? Their vocals are really poor, but I guess they'd be an easy sell.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 10, 2008)

omg how did i miss this post?!

Saturday was pathetic... Laura out?  Thats just wrongness, she was my fav - I would buy her records.  Austin too... WTF.

JLS, Alex and Diana are ok too, the rest need to go.  I cannot stand Ruth and its off putting seeing her get her t*ts out each week for Simon and Louis to gawp at.  Theyre the only things keeping her in, the public clearly dont like her, shes been in the bottom two twice now.  

Louis only got rid of Laura cos of what the lush Cheryl said to him abt Westlife and also he thinks Laura is a threat.  I wonder if her elimination had anything to do with the fact that she is dating the X Factor producer.  But her voice was amazing, I hope she gets signed up and becomes a star.

Diana - hmmm, laryngitis?!?

I love Alex's MU each week.


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 12, 2008)

LMAO @ eggnog!!!!!!! haha sooooooo gonna call him that now!! my friend thought his name was pronounced errrgan which cracked me up! 

i dont really like jls...i think its the jls logo hoodies they always wear in the v.ts that did it for me...seems a bit too much! lol

ruths gonna be the red dress wonder now after big band week and mariah week...i forsee a billion red dresses in her future on x factor!!

i love diana but i want to duct tape her hand to her side when she sings!!! lol


----------



## florabundance (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_LMAO @ eggnog!!!!!!!_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_i love diana but i want to duct tape her hand to her side when she sings!!! lol_

 
oh lord, don't we all.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Nov 12, 2008)

i think its daft how in the newspapers cheryls been reported as goin on about how tactical louis was votin bla bla bla, may be true but she would be goin on like this if simon had had the deciding vote? no i dont think so she seems to forgot that simon voted against laura too and someone HAS to go its the name of the game!

heh yeh ive heard people call him eggnog (yum i love eggnog.. the drink not him lol) i call him egon i think its better than eoghan pronounced as owen


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 17, 2008)

all i can now say is,,,,

WOOOOOOOO DANIELS GONEEEE!!! lol


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 19, 2008)

How I have not seen this post before I do not know.

I am a self confessed X-Factor FREEEAAAAKKKKK!

I was so devastated after Austin left, and then Laura. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I am really glad Daniel has gone this week, Its not right you should get through because of sympathy votes.

I want Diana to win now, although hand gestures make me gag, she's the only one I like left. 

Rachel to go next, I just don't see her 'talent' ????


----------



## LP_x (Nov 19, 2008)

Ooh I totally agree, Rachel is horrendous. She hasn't got a good voice or a good attitude. Look at the hissy fit she threw the other week with Dannii. She's a loon! Get her out next please.

Ruth is getting on my tits too, no pun intended. I still think Alexandra is the best.


----------



## florabundance (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LP_x* 

 
_I still think Alexandra is the best._

 
Me too! But she doesn't come with the drama or the edginess so everyone forgets her


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 19, 2008)

I like alexandra, but to me she is a bit like leona, a bit boring, I like diana because she's quirky!


----------



## LP_x (Nov 20, 2008)

Ah now I love Leona aswell. I do like Diana, I just think she needs performing lessons or something. She makes me feel uncomfortable because she looks so awkward on stage.


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 20, 2008)

i hope rachel goes sat, shes so rough! and she always misses the words. she has the wrong attitude cos she would never do what a producer asks! she would just throw a tantrum lol. i like alexandra but she is alot like loads of artists already out there! diana to win! eggnog to get a haircut!

i LOVE xfactor!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 20, 2008)

Another vote for Alex!

Diana second, but she sounds just like Sinead O'Connor or the lead singer from The Cranberries.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_i hope rachel goes sat, shes so rough! and she always misses the words. she has the wrong attitude cos she would never do what a producer asks! she would just throw a tantrum lol. i like alexandra but she is alot like loads of artists already out there! diana to win! eggnog to get a haircut!

i LOVE xfactor!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
You could have written that from my own head, i think exactly the same!

Great minds think alike


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 22, 2008)

and its take that week tonight. so excited i could pee...x factor and take that!!.... yes im a geek lol


----------



## florabundance (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_and its take that week tonight. so excited i could pee...x factor and take that!!.... yes im a geek lol_

 
I was like...what other good take that songs are there apart from 'Back For Good' and 'Rule The World'? LMAO, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But i'm all for it because for some strange reason Take That make me feel so festive haha


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 24, 2008)

lol! i can see how they would make you feel festive..in a strange way they do kinda have a festive vibe!

i cant believe dannii cried...its not that bad luv! he was wrong 2 accuse her of stealing a song because they get to choose the songs on a rota basis...but it was no need to cry!! ...they both ended up in the bottom two anyway lol! 

im soooooo excited for britney spears next week! il be suprised if she sings live but love her!!!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 24, 2008)

Seriously, when danni cried I was like, oh great now daniel has gone, danni is the one going for the sympathy vote now. Your a grown woman, grow the eff up!!

Glad rachels gone, also something happened to me on saturday, I now want Eggnog to win, I loved him doing Never Forget.

Looking forward to next week now.


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 24, 2008)

i dunno...the little girls in the blue dresses behind eggnog scared me a bit....their facial expressions!! 

i dont like any of the cherography on the show...its really cheesy!!!!! the worst being the mini on daniels performance lol

i hope jls go next week...they are WAY to over confident and are expecting to win!!!!! they aint that great anyway, its only the little one that can sing! 

i love diana, i just want to pull her hand of her body then put her in my pocket!! lol


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 24, 2008)

I didn't like diana's performance on saturday, I though it was a bit all over the place. But I's still like either her or diana to win.

I like JLS but Louis is trying to make the a chessy boyband and thats not them. He needs to give them better songs. The beatles medley thing was the prime example. I think JLS or Ruth have to go this week.


----------



## florabundance (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_i dunno...the little girls in the blue dresses behind eggnog scared me a bit....their facial expressions!! _

 
LMAO @ your active use of 'eggnog'.

I really think JLS are the most sucky right now. I'm lovin Alexandra tho


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 24, 2008)

lol!!! i call him eggnogg in conversations now at 1st ppl r like "what?!" then they are like "aaaah!!!!!!"


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 24, 2008)

JLS are actually shit ....their vocals aren't tight at all!

Why is that lil' Troll still in?  I can't stand Diana either. I watch the show half heartedly now cos the only person I rate is Alexandra, the others are crap!


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 24, 2008)

Alexandra or Diana for the win! loved both of their performances this week...and Ruth, i love her!

Can't wait for Britney Spears this week! ee!


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_JLS are actually shit ....their vocals aren't tight at all!

Why is that lil' Troll still in? I can't stand Diana either. I watch the show half heartedly now cos the only person I rate is Alexandra, the others are crap!_

 
LOL @ 'troll' haha (is that oeghen btw?)


----------



## florabundance (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_ 
Can't wait for Britney Spears this week! ee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm a bit like '
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




' about Britney week - cos her songs are just so...Britney. They're not really about the voice, if u see what i mean? More like entertainment, dance type tunes. 
But I suppose it'll be interesting to see how they "make it their own" (lmao).


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_I'm a bit like '
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




' about Britney week - cos her songs are just so...Britney. They're not really about the voice, if u see what i mean? More like entertainment, dance type tunes. 
But I suppose it'll be interesting to see how they "make it their own" (lmao)._

 
I know what you mean...i don't like her for her "talent" (if there is any lol) i just like her songs...they're so catchy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just very entertaining..


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 25, 2008)

I HATE Ruth!  I hate her hair groping, her boring hairstyle same each week, her same old plunging necklines and her voice is thick you cant understand her words sometimes. I just dont get her, she needs to go.  

Eoghan is cute and appeals to young girls, Diana appeals to a lot and I dont mind her.  Alex has a great voice and her sonality shines thru.  Either of them to win.

JLS were great in the sing off on Sat cos they picked an up to date song that fans would want them to sing, not what Louis asks them to.

Danni annoyed me with her crying and I found it quite political (sympathy fishing).


----------



## florabundance (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_ 
Danni annoyed me with her crying and I found it quite political (sympathy fishing)._

 
She's so irrelevant, why is she a judge? I've thought that from the time they hired her. But now Cheryl has joined, Danni's randomness sticks out so much.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_I HATE Ruth!  I hate her hair groping, her boring hairstyle same each week, her same old plunging necklines and her voice is thick you cant understand her words sometimes. I just dont get her, she needs to go.  

Eoghan is cute and appeals to young girls, Diana appeals to a lot and I dont mind her.  Alex has a great voice and her sonality shines thru.  Either of them to win.

JLS were great in the sing off on Sat cos they picked an up to date song that fans would want them to sing, not what Louis asks them to.

Danni annoyed me with her crying and I found it quite political (sympathy fishing)._

 
:O i love ruth i think shes fab. i cant stand diana i cant understand what SHE sings a lot of the time lol.

i do agree with you about dannii it was very dodgy her crying .

i would of loved to see daniel do britney week imagine that!


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 25, 2008)

yeh i never understood why dannii was picked as a judge...shes never had any big hits, shes never had any experience with mentoring and its not like shes had any experience in a talent show like cheryl cole has. her over botoxed face is annoying...she only has one expression...even when she was crying it barely changed!

i love cheryl though! shes a great judge...louis annoys me cos hes really rude sometimes. i think they should sack louis and dannii...bring back sharon and a bring in a young male jude! 

britney week is gonna be haaaaard for the contestants...i bet ruth sings "i love rock n roll" i know its not britneys song but she covered it! itl b interesting what jls sings and if louis gets his panties in a twist about song choices lol


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 25, 2008)

lol @ daniel doing Britney.  Ruth has riled me since the Laura incident... 

They have to sing two songs this week, one Britney and one classic american hit.  

I hope Louis doesnt come back as a judge and they replace him with Gary Barlow who impressed me on Sat.  He knows his music.  
Cheryl is good cos she connects with her age group - who are the main viewers of the show.  So I feel she will pick songs that the public will like, her comments are usually valid too.  Dannii is a random one... Simon is just the business tho!


----------



## florabundance (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_ her over botoxed face is annoying...she only has one expression...even when she was crying it barely changed!_

 
omg! i noticed that too. it's kind of like this : '
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_lol @ daniel doing Britney.  Ruth has riled me since the Laura incident... 

I hope Louis doesnt come back as a judge and they replace him with Gary Barlow who impressed me on Sat.  He knows his music.  _

 
Daniel's out hon, thank god lol. And yeah, even though I admire Ruth, I do think Laura is more talented..but in a way it's good she's not in it. Now she has less of a chance of being pigeon-holed. Leona, even though she's super talented (of course), does kind of fit the mould of a starlet, whereas I thought Laura's musical style was more gritty/jazzy.

And I agree about Gary Barlow! Louis is so self interested it's annoying.


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 26, 2008)

daniel used to really grind on me!!!!! he was just SO pathetic!!! wish they wud stop letting the sobbers through!! 

louis just got to big for his lil lepricorn booties lol! 

yeh bring on gary barlow!!!!! hes nice, has had YEARS of experience, writes his own songs too!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 27, 2008)

I sooooo agree with the Gary Barlow being a judge, he'd be brilliant.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Nov 27, 2008)

The only act I like this year is JLS everyone else doesnt do it for me. I think Louis is hilaraous :L Did anyone see Harry Hill making fun of him? That had me in tears, sooo funny. 

Oh and I cant stand Danni!! She is just a loser in my opinion. 

Cant wait for Britney on Sat


----------



## florabundance (Nov 28, 2008)

These are the confirmed Britney tracks:

Eggnog - Sometimes
Diana - Not A Girl, Not Yet A Woman
JLS - Baby, One More Time
Alex - Toxic
Ruth - I Love Rock & Roll.*I'm thinking these are good choices. I think Alex will do well with that...and abbey, you predicted Ruth's choice right!
*


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 28, 2008)

somtimes?  which one is that?

I hate Ruth's performance already! 
JLS should be very interesting and Alex should totally steal the show with that! Go Alex!!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Nov 29, 2008)

:O i cant believe ruth went its so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



diana was just shocking.. the 2nd song the REM one i really couldn't understand a word she 'sung'

i hated eoghans brits song it just made him look a bit 'wet' lol

i absolutly love love love britney but what was that?!
bad miming or what?
i love the song mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





on the judge front apparently simons trying to get robbie williams to replace dannii just rumours probs


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 30, 2008)

^ yeah...it is sad, i really liked her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kind of wanted JLS to go but oh well...

I was really excited to see Britney on X-factor and then just as she's about to sing, my mum comes in and interrupts the ENTIRE performance..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i didn't see any of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do know she sang 'Womanizer' though, i'm so addicted to that song right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alexandra HAS to win the X-factor...


----------



## LP_x (Nov 30, 2008)

Wasn't Alex fan-bloody-tastic last night?! She should totally win. Diana was horrendous, on both songs. She completely ruined Everybody Hurts. I wanted her to go over Ruth but I didn't like Ruth either.
I don't know what Simon is up to. He seems to be obsessed with High School Musical and the like, and he did the same with Same Difference last year.

Alex to win!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 30, 2008)

Ruth is out! Cheryl hit the nail on the head when she said she was shouty!

Alex and JLS in the final... so Alex can win!


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 1, 2008)

k.a.t i havent seen any of it cos had to go out for a family meal...but the good news is you can watch it back on the itv website!!! which im gonna do sometime this week! woo!! bit sad ruth went but it was kinda expected i spose she has been in the bottom twice before.


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_These are the confirmed Britney tracks:

Eggnog - Sometimes
Diana - Not A Girl, Not Yet A Woman
JLS - Baby, One More Time
Alex - Toxic
Ruth - I Love Rock & Roll.*I'm thinking these are good choices. I think Alex will do well with that...and abbey, you predicted Ruth's choice right!
*_

 

i KNEW it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------

